# Correct way to spool braid?



## samh

What is the correct way to spool braid on a jigging reel?
Thinking 65lb Mimoi Diamond Braid on an Avet LX


----------



## williamcr

From Avet's web site.
_*If you use gel-spun, or Spectra type braided line, make sure to back the line by winding a few layers of tape around the spool arbor before filling your reel with braided line. If you have your reel professionally spooled by your dealer, please specify that the braided line must be backed with tape. Cloth surgeon's tape, tacky elastic finger tape, or double sided cloth hockey friction tape works the best. This will give the line something to dig into and grip, and prevent the line from slipping on the spool. A small amount of mono-filament underneath braided line WILL NOT eliminate braided line slip! 
*_


----------



## Captain Dave

I let the braid soak in water overnight as well. Usally use the stickys that come with power pro on the spool. sno issues spinning. tie direct. no mono


----------



## stryper

Tight,as tight as possible. If the plastic on the filler spool is melting,you have it right.And use cotton gloves if doing it by hand,braid doesn't like leather.


----------



## Dgeddings

williamcr said:


> From Avet's web site.
> _*If you use gel-spun, or Spectra type braided line, make sure to back the line by winding a few layers of tape around the spool arbor before filling your reel with braided line. If you have your reel professionally spooled by your dealer, please specify that the braided line must be backed with tape. Cloth surgeon's tape, tacky elastic finger tape, or double sided cloth hockey friction tape works the best. This will give the line something to dig into and grip, and prevent the line from slipping on the spool. A small amount of mono-filament underneath braided line WILL NOT eliminate braided line slip!
> *_


x2 the absolute best way


----------



## samh

Thank you for the advice. Guess a trip to CVS is in order for some cloth "Surgeons Tape".
I decided to send the Avet and a Penn Battle off to have done professionally, but will be doing two others myself. (they are back up reels (Penn GTO 320's))
How do you keep the plastic spools under tension to get the braid laid tight? 
I have never spooled braid and want to do it right the first time.


----------



## OC

If you are solo stringen, just put a rod/dowel through the hole extending enough on each side to allow space for your feet. Run line through guides and commence ta reelin while applying pressure with your curled toes.


----------



## Ernest

There are instructions on the JB web site. In that regard, they say tape is not necessary. There are links to the JB instructions on Basil's website. 

When it comes to spectra, the two folks I would listen to are JB and Basil.


----------



## ak

I put down a good couple layerr of mono then braid on top might be that I've got used to casting it but since I started that I have had no problems


----------



## capt hooked

*respool*

Load the spool with the amount of braid you want. Then put a lure on the end and attach the hook to the fence. Walk out the line until you have just about emptied the spool. Now walk back to the lure, reeling under considerable tension. This will really place your braid tightly on the spool.


----------



## Silvermajek

Not trying to hijack, but consider one of our custom spoolers. They really save a lot of time if you routinely change long topshots, load new reels or strip line. Check us out on our website www.spooledupsportfishing.com or on Facebook www.facebook.com/SpooledUpSportfishing.


----------



## Ernest

With a piece of 2x2 wood, some all thread, a piece of alum., tennis balls, and a couple nuts, you can create your own home line winder - manual powered of course - in no time at all. It will easily put the spectra on at 20+ lbs. of tension.


----------



## samh

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> Not trying to hijack, but consider one of our custom spoolers. They really save a lot of time if you routinely change long topshots, load new reels or strip line. Check us out on our website www.spooledupsportfishing.com or on Facebook www.facebook.com/SpooledUpSportfishing.


I checked it out at the seminar and was very impressed. You have a great product maybe one day you will get an email from me looking to purchase one.
Problem is right now I can not justify spending my fuel money to purchase one.


----------



## Silvermajek

@ Ernest

With all due respect, we started with the threaded rod and rubber washers, Teflon washers, drag material washers, clutch material washers, springs of all shapes and wooden frames. If trying to use a tennis ball, especially on large diameter bulk spools, one might as well be using a rubber washer. In order to put enough pressure on the sides of a bulk spool to create 20 lbs of drag would require a relatively large force which would completely flatten the tennis ball. Perhaps if loading small bay fishing reels from ¼ lb mono spools a tennis ball may give you 20 lbs. Not to mention that after spooling less than 100 yds of line to the reel the rubber will have worn down leaving one with much less drag than the original desired 20 lbs of drag.

Again, I wasn't trying to hijack the thread. I was simply sharing an alternative to some of the previously mentioned methods for applying tension when loading line onto reels. We attempted to save ourselves from a routine major hassle. Subsequently, we ended up creating a spooler that is very fast, extremely easy to use, robust and very portable when folded up.


----------



## stdreb27

I use Teflon tape for backing, I've had no slippage, plus it is 99 cents vs whatever it costs for surgeons tape.


----------



## Ernest

Brett, with all due respect, you are simply in error. The pressure required to flatten the tennis balls is considerable, and NO its not the same as rubber washers. Not even close. 

A simple home made line winder can easily generate 20+lbs of pressure, and maintain that pressure over 1000's of yards of spectra. In the last three weeks alone, I have filled 3 50-w's, a 30-w, and one of those Fin-Nor 20's. Further, I have used this same system for years without problem other than the work out your arms get from winding all that line onto the reel. 

Look, I appreciate you are pimping some high dollar line winder. Good for you. But, please don't pretend thats the only way to do it, because a whole bunch of us have been doing it for years with out fancy or expensive tools.


----------



## saltwater4life

ok now boys, lets chill out and leave this thread to what the OP was intending. Ernest, rereading the posts, im pretty ***** sure Brett isnt saying its the only way to go or as you said "pretending" its the only way to go. He is advertising his prodect. How about we stick to the original purpose of the thread

S4L


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

I totally disagree with putting tape on the bottom of your spool. We spoke with Jerry Brown while developing our spooler and he said no tape and apply 16-20 lbs of pressure for the entire time while spooling. Many of the tackle shops that I have seen do it all wrong. First they use tape. Second they criss cross the line every so often to keep the braid from digging. They do this because no line spooler made (but ours) can put enough consistant tension. Jerry Brown said that criss crossing is the worst thing you can do spooling braid or any other line for that matter. The tape automatically allows you braid to start digging creating an uneven spool the further you go. They will cause inconsistant drag pressure while fighting fish.

Ernest, 
Brett is not saying we are the only way to get it done. And all the home made methods we tried and the other machines we saw can't and don't do it right. If you got something that works, good for you. Our machine can do it faster and better than anything on the market. Period. Our drag is just like a drag on a reel. It works very good. With our machine you can strip and respool 3-5 reels per hour holding the perfect amount of tension. And it's totally a one man operation.

David


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Braid and JB Line One are the best in braid and knowledge about braid. He will answer any question you have and tell you why and what for. Heck of a guy to talk to. I have stocked up on JB Line One braid!! Last time I talked to him he had me on the phone for 40+ minutes!! I like his line and what he provides to us fisherman.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

*braid- get a spooler*

There are lot's of ways to make a spooler. I have made a lot of them, some good some not so good. I am just at a point where it's nice to have something that works at home, on the boat etc. that you can take apart and store. It's easy enough to strip and repack a big trolling reel several times a year to keep it in good order etc. If you figure what one costs and divided it out over the time you'll have it it's pretty cheap. I looked and building one my self to and I cant buy the parts much less do the machine work for what you pay for one. Being able to strip your braid, clean and repack it will save you the costs of the spooler as well in short order.


----------

